# utah this weekend



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to utah for the first time this weekend. Was hoping id get more snow, any suggestions on the best mountain when it hasnt snowed for awhile


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

The Wasatch Snow Forecast has us getting snow end of the week Wasatch Snow Forecast so you may find it better than you think.


----------



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

Treegreen said:


> The Wasatch Snow Forecast has us getting snow end of the week Wasatch Snow Forecast so you may find it better than you think.


looks like you were right, I got lucky, I wonder if my flight will get cancelled tomorrow though


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah lot's of snow coming down Thursday night and all day Friday.

1-2 feet predicted at Salt Lake resorts and probably a little over a foot at Park City resorts. Should be a great weekend, if you're looking for powder, I'd skip Park City and head to Solitude or Brighton, you can usually find powder days after a storm but in Park City it's all tracked out the day of.

Flights are hard to predict, there is a possible chance of lake effect snow coming of the great salt lake which heads right over the salt lake airport, won't know till it happens though...


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like the storm hit the valley and up towards Brigham City more than the Cottonwoods. Powder Mountain definitely has the goods right now.


----------



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

Treegreen said:


> Looks like the storm hit the valley and up towards Brigham City more than the Cottonwoods. Powder Mountain definitely has the goods right now.


Where is the best place to go saturday to avoid lift lines? Solitude?


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Pow Mow is usually pretty good with the lifts and has gotten more snow so far with this storm. It's been weird because it primarily hung out in the valley and then went north. If you're going to stay in the Cottonwoods Solitude and Brighton will be better lift line wise than Alta/Snowbird.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

One of the weirdest storms I have ever seen, more snow in the city than the mountains! 

Still plenty of powder to go around at Brighton and Solitude, both had about a foot or so since last night, it was very windy today though so a lot of the fresh snow had blown around and became pretty windpacked. 

It depends what you like to ride on choosing Brighton vs Solitude....


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Head up to Powder Mountain and Snowbasin they got the bulk of the snow I believe.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Snowbasin is reporting 28 inches. Effing YUM!


----------



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

Checked out brighton today was a little smaller than I was expecting but the snow quality was great, I liked the layout and I didn't have to wait in any lift lines. The blacks were good, my only complaint would be the blues were way too flat they were really greens IMO, and tons of the blues have long flat run outs leading to uphill sections forcing my to unstrap. I was gonna check the canyons tomorrow but I heard that is flat too so maybe ill do park city.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Billcosby said:


> Checked out brighton today was a little smaller than I was expecting but the snow quality was great, I liked the layout and I didn't have to wait in any lift lines. The blacks were good, my only complaint would be the blues were way too flat they were really greens IMO, and tons of the blues have long flat run outs leading to uphill sections forcing my to unstrap. I was gonna check the canyons tomorrow but I heard that is flat too so maybe ill do park city.


No No No Don't do PC. If anything, take the drive up to Snowbasin. It'll be a little crowded, but so will PC. I would try Solitude or Snowbasin before I did PC or Canyons. Just sayin.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Billcosby said:


> Checked out brighton today was a little smaller than I was expecting but the snow quality was great, I liked the layout and I didn't have to wait in any lift lines. The blacks were good, my only complaint would be the blues were way too flat they were really greens IMO, and tons of the blues have long flat run outs leading to uphill sections forcing my to unstrap. I was gonna check the canyons tomorrow but I heard that is flat too so maybe ill do park city.


If you think Brighton is flat, you will want to kill yourself at PC or the Canyons.

Check out Solitude, Snowbird or Snowbasin.

Yes, Brighton is small put people only really ride there for these places:











As well as it's backcountry access. Brighton is that one resort where you love or hate it, you really have to know where to go, a lot of it's gems are 'out of bounds.' It's known for it's tree runs, many cliffs, chutes and short, yet gnarly lines. Snowbird might be more your style.


----------



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

Took the advice and went to snowbird, amazing mountain. Lots of steeps and tons of terrain.


----------

